# Flylady week of July 28:Living room and den/sunroom



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This post is to encourage people to declutter, clean and get organized. Join us to encourage and educate each other.

This weeks detailed cleaning list is:

Living Room/Family Room/Den Detailed Cleaning List
Clean cobwebs
Clean windows
Straighten bookcases
Wash ornaments and knick-knacks
Clean out end table
Straighten closets/ drawers
Wipe fingerprints from walls
Polish furniture
Clean out magazine racks
Clean phone
Clean under cushions
Clean out fireplace
Move furniture and vacuum
Shampoo carpet

If you have a family room, game room, sun porch, or other room that is used by the family for living purposes, then concentrate on decluttering one room each month (or as you find more time).


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks! I was a busy beaver over the weekend following about a week's worth of the decluttering calendar I use. The goal was to go through papers/storage boxes/ office supplies. I can actually see the top of the desk and almost have a 6' x 6' shelving unit in the office cleared out and organized. Only two more shelves to do. 
AND I semi-cleaned the master bath last week -- not completely done, but better than it was.

This week I'll follow what you've posted above and the decluttering calendar has me working in the car interior. I've not cleaned it out since my trip, so that is timely. 
I have discovered that I don't like the idea of working only 15 minutes at a time. I do much better to set aside an hour at a time so I usually am able to complete a task. Much more sense of accomplishment that way.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Monday's mission in the livingroom and/or den:
Get rid of the "hidden" clutter. That's the clutter that's been around so long you don't even SEE it. 

-------------
In my case, the livingroom is in great shape. I've been decluttering the office, putting away paperwork and getting rid of things no longer needed. I'm finding paperwork from when the kids went to camp 8 years ago!!What?? Took care of a big bugaboo call that I've been avoiding (why? I don't know--it's just financial stuff that's not even bad things...) 
Also:
*got rid of all(most) of the keychains with no keys on them that were cluttering up the key holder. Most were souveniers given to us over the years.

*Actually putting the cleaning rags saved from the goodwill bag in the rag box (not scattered in the house where I put them down saying, "this would be good for the ragbox)

--------------
Belfrybat: I hear you on the 15 minutes thing. But I'm so busy that 15 min is sometimes the only thing I can do. It helps me use little bits of time Iusually waste because I think I won't get anything done.

One thing flylady has helped me with is that when I reach into a drawer or closet for something, I also look for at least one easy to find thing that needs to be thrown out or put in the goodwill bag.

My goal in the living room --which in my case is also the dining room is to straighten out my stuffed china cabinet bottom which is full of tableclothes ( most with issues), napkins, candles, etc..

Belrybat: are you using the Women's day decluttering calendar. Care to share what is on tap for this week on that calendar?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I think if I were busy, I too would appreciate 15 minutes to clean/ declutter. But being sort of retired, I have time -- I just don't usually have the inclination to clean.
The calendar I'm using is one I downloaded from the internet: http://www.home-storage-solutions-101.com/

This week's task is decluttering the vehicle:

28
Read Week #30:
Vehicles -- http://www.home-storage-solutions-101.com/car-organization.html
29 Remove trash
from and declutter
car interior
30 Declutter and
clear out car
trunk
31 Declutter and
clear out glove
compartment


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Thanks. You got me interested. I'll join you on decluttering the car this week (They aren't in too bad of shape, so it won't be so bad)
---------------------
For all of us who want to stay motivated, here is a Flylady video on just that:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be96RYVDk8M[/ame]

I've always admired Flylady, but I just love her after watching this!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Tuesday's mission in the livingroom/den is to look for hidden trash under the cushions and furniture.

----------
I've already done this recently so won't waste my time. I'm working on some clutter hotspots today in different rooms. One of my goals is to finish the mending/repair/redesign of clothes that has been piling up. That will help some clutter.

But as always, as I declutter, I may not be able to clean an entire drawer, but I take a few things out as I put one away--it seems to be helping. That's something I can do with bits of time, anyway.

Ok, you lurkers (160 hits last week!) Post where you are in your decluttering journey, where you want to go, what works, what is your stumbling block, who inspires you?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Wednesdays focus for these rooms: put away all the things that are left on this room (shoes, coats) in their places.

Thursday: do a thorough vacuuming. Get under the furniture and wipe the baseboards.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Apparently we are switching to the Front Porch, the Entrance Area and the Dining Room for Friday.

Our mission is to throw away trash and declutter in these areas. Mine are good to go, so I have at least positioned a wicker rocker that needs to have unraveling wicker fixed (wire and paint?) on a table to fix. 

I don't know if that counts (staging something) but I'm counting it. Oh, also bought the paint to fix the chair.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You've been nicely busy this week -- good for you! Thanks for continuing the updates to the thread. And many thanks for posting the video.

I finished the car interior yesterday morning when it was cool, including a good vacuuming. I've not done as much in the LR as planned, but did dust well, including the top of the bookcases where multitudes of dust bunnies were dwelling :O, then gave the room a good vacuuming, including moving the furniture. 

My entrance area is a 4 x 4' area in the LR, so will tackle that today. I need to wash down the front door and thoroughly clean the floor. 

The decluttering calendar calls for putting a storage area for re-usable bags in the car and making/buying a first aid kit. I'll probably delay those until tomorrow, but will get it done. Since no one uses the back seat, I think I'll designate the mesh pocket behind the driver's seat for bags -- just thought of that as I was posting this note.


----------

